# TV's old Sesame Street messing up classic fairy tales



## Extollager (Dec 2, 2017)

(I tried to elicit comments on this topic elsewhere, but, with the bland title "Sesame Street," wasn't catching anyone's  attention, it seems.)

My impression is that the public TV series _Sesame Street_ for little kids used to feature "funny" revisions of classic fairy tale elements.  I would appreciate confirmation of this or refutation, partly because this relates to a story I'm working on, in which _Sesame Street_ will be associated with a seemingly cold-hearted newspaper photographer, and will feature in some tension between a young mother and well-meaning grandparents of a newborn.  So -- is this impression correct?


----------



## Harpo (Dec 2, 2017)

I remember them, yes


----------



## Extollager (Dec 3, 2017)

I really appreciate that, Harpo.


----------



## Pyan (Dec 3, 2017)

There's many more: Cinderella, Three Little Pigs, Pinocchio, etc...

Sesame Street News Flash


----------



## Alex The G and T (Dec 3, 2017)

...which brings to my mind the_ Fracture Fairy Tales_ from the* Rocky and Bullwinkle Show*.


----------



## Harpo (Dec 3, 2017)

These fairy tales were my first introduction to Kermit.


----------



## Extollager (Dec 3, 2017)

And such misbegotten efforts might have been some kids' first exposure to these great old stories.  In the inarticulate search for wonder, a kid can find hints even in smarty-pants satires.


----------

